# YouTube to CD or thumb drive?



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

Is there a way to record the sound from a YouTube video onto a CD or a thumb drive? I thought there was, but I was messing around this afternoon and drew a blank.

Thanks


----------



## rzrubek (May 13, 2004)

Using Firefox there are some extensions that let you down load videos or just the audio.


----------



## tree-farmer (Jul 5, 2015)

Paste the link into http://youtubeinmp4 and then save the file where you want it


----------



## flood222 (Apr 27, 2014)

I've used a program called Youtube Downloader (YTD) free. It works to download the video. 

Using Windows movie maker or imovie you can then grab the audio.


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks, guys. I will try these suggestions


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

tree-farmer said:


> Paste the link into http://youtubeinmp4 and then save the file where you want it


 This link does not work.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

frank b said:


> This link does not work.


http://youtubeinmp4.com

Once you open this it will have the place you put the video url in.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

I use clip converter. Nothing to download.

http://www.clipconverter.cc/


----------

